# Stelber Child's 20"....



## RustyFox (May 8, 2017)

Love the look of this little bike......Haven't seen too many Stelbers


----------



## island schwinn (May 8, 2017)

Had a boy's a while back.same bent fork and spray bombed.most of these I've seen were sold through Sears though.first I've seen with the actual Stelber badge.


----------

